# Bee Permits?



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Does one have to have a permit to keep bees?

It was implied to me that (at least) in the state of Washington a "bee permit" was required.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Never mind.

I found the answer.

https://wasba.org/register-your-hives/


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

Most states require "registration", but I haven't actually seen or heard of a permit, although I could see it applying to commercial pollination companies???


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I found out that where I lived I was SUPPOSED to have an inspection, but when I called they said they had not done that for years. So I just set up the 2 hives my city zoning laws allowed and I was good.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Some areas want to know where hives are so mosquito poison sprayer truck stops spraying when near hives. I cringe every time that truck goes by.


----------



## dademoss (May 2, 2015)

I put up frames, they got inhabited, I didn't ask their immigration status


----------

